# [request] healthy garlic bread recipe



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

So i got a fresh brown french bread. I have olive oil and garlic. What i dont have is an idea how to do it lol.

Has anyone done somethin similar? Any pointers would be great.

Thanks


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

About five teaspoons of butter mix with garlic cut finely or crushed and whisk.. better still blend it.. heat oil n mix all togeather in pan.

Put on bread evenly.

Bake 10-12 mins untill bread goes brown. Feel free to add low fat cheese.

Thats about as simple as it gets.

Can add herbs specially oregano about table spoon.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Renshaw, you were after advice on your diet, the instructions you've just given Jackal sound bloody good to me!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I can cook lol

Just got to get head around whats good for me overall health bodybuilding format..

Your probably right that I do know more then I allow my self to admit when for my self

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Try and get the book "Sliced" by Negrita Jade, its available from Amazon.

I learned more about dieting from that book than I did from anyone and certainly more than most of the hearsay on forums. I'd say it's the first step to dietary knowledge for bodybuilding, it will increase your knowledge enough and give you a good understanding that will enable you to understand more in future.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Still only got round to reading the first few pages of that. Forgot to take it on holiday last yr, won't forget it this time!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not really trained much at all in the last 12 years but I still benefit from what I learned about diet. It's one of the reasons I tell people NOT to use "fitness apps" and to read a book and learn stuff.

What'll happen when the power runs out? We'll all be screwed for relying on gadgets and not actually learning anything.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Renshaw, you were after advice on your diet, the instructions you've just given Jackal sound bloody good to me!


Cheers for this, tried this with wholemeal seeded bread and tasted amazing - think i added too much oregano though! Still very nice!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad you liked it.

You could switch the herb for basil would work equally as well

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

